# Susan Garrett's 2x2 Weaves DVD?



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Wondering if anyone knows where I could buy *Susan Garrett’s 2x2 Weave Pole Training, 12 Poles in 12 Days DVDs*.. other than her website. Used is fine of course, I just don't know that I can spend $80+ on it right now, and have no idea where to look. Not having any luck on eBay.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

You can try yahoo group agileswap. Sometimes members have dvds for sale or trade.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.


----------

